# Tarifumstellung bei Callando



## Anonymous (3 Februar 2006)

Hat zwar nichts mit Avanio zu tun, aber hier der neueste Callando Streich. Da kammer nur den Kopf schütteln. 


http://www.onlinekosten.de/news/artikel/19748

Soweit klingt das ja gut, aber dann kommts:

http://www.onlinekosten.de/news/artikel/19817

Ich will gar nicht wissen, wie viele da jetzt ohne es zu merken / wollen, für 3,99 cent surfen...


----------



## Captain Picard (3 Februar 2006)

onlinekosten.de schrieb:
			
		

> Die callando Internet GmbH ändert in der Nacht zum Samstag,
> den 21. Januar den Internet-by-Call Tarif callando.NET special auf 3,99 Cent/Min.
> (rund um die Uhr bei Abrechnung im Minutentakt).Damit findet der günstige Surfspaß ein jähes Ende.
> In den letzten acht Tagen war es möglich über das Angebot callando.NET special für nur
> ...


Wie geht das denn 
 :gruebel:


----------



## UlliZ (3 Februar 2006)

*missbräuchliche Nutzung?*

Was verstehen die denn unter mißbräuchlicher Nutzung? Sicherlich dass man sich zu den angebotenen 0,11 Cent/Minute einwählt, und dann die Frechheit besitzt, einfach online zu bleiben, weil der Tarif günstig ist  8)  

Wem es nicht gefällt, daß die eigenen "Sonderangebote" auch gekauft werden, der sollte sich gefälligst vom Markt verabschieden, oder auf solche Sonderangebote verzichten. :evil: 

Wenn man aber, was ich mir gut vorstellen kann, das Ganze nur veranstaltet, um Leute, die glauben, für 0,11 CT./min. surfen zu können, nun das Sechsunddreißigfache abzuknöpfen, dann wäre das schon ein dicker Hund :x


----------



## Anonymous (26 Februar 2006)

*Callando Preiserhöhung*

Ich habe mir erlaubt, die gesamte Position von callando zu stonieren und den Betrag nicht von der Telekom-Rechnung abbuchen zu lassen.Mahnbriefe oder sonstiges von dieser Firma werden von mir kategorisch (portofrei) zurückgeschickt. Sollte dennoch eine Forderung später von einem Gericht kommen, wird Widerspruch eingelegt. Als Folge davon müsste dann Callando klagen und später dem Richter so einiges erklären.Oder er schmettert alles gleich ab. Dann sitzen die in jedem Fall sogar noch auf ihren eigenen Gerichtskosten.


----------



## Reducal (26 Februar 2006)

*Auslandstarife bei callandofon*

Man betrachte sich mal die einzelnen Auslandstarife etwas näher. Da gibt es Minutenverbindungen von 39,99 € und dem Spitzenreiter von 50,00 € - wohlangemerkt pro Minute! Das alles mit einer Vor-Vorwahl im offenen cbc.


----------



## BenTigger (26 Februar 2006)

Wobei es sich dabei um Satellitenverbindungen oder Premium (0900er ) Nummer handelt. Es sind keine normalen Auslandsverbindungen. Diese Sondernummern sind auch bei der Telekom teuer


----------



## Reducal (26 Februar 2006)

[Falsche Vermutung gelöscht.]


----------



## Aka-Aka (26 Februar 2006)

Der Experte für spanische Mehrwertdienste war doch neulich kurz in Hamburg, leider zu kurz... Ich weiß nicht, ob es in Spanien (schon) Dropcharge gibt. Anders wäre der Preis nicht zu erklären... Aber kann man denn von Deutschland aus spanische Mehrwertnummern anwählen??????


----------



## Anonymous (27 Februar 2006)

BenTigger schrieb:
			
		

> Diese Sondernummern sind auch bei der Telekom teuer



Teuer sicherlich, aber nicht so exorbitant teuer wie bei Callando.
Abgesehen von den Vorwahlen 0087*39 (12,25 EUR/Min.) liegt der Höchstpreis über die T-Com bei 5,268 EUR/Min.


----------



## Reducal (28 Februar 2006)

@ Ben,
Du hattest Recht und meine Vermutungen habe ich auch ganz schnell wieder editiert. Mehrwertnummern im Ausland (z. B. Schweiz oder Spanien) können nicht über die üblichen Netzbetreiber aus dem deutschen Festnetz angerufen werden aber sehr wohl mit einer Vor-Vorwahl, wie hier mit CallandoFON.

Beim Beispiel Schweiz lassen sich Mehrwertnummern und deren Anbieter über die Liste > HIER < identifizieren (Quelle). Bei der Analyse eines umstrittenen Sachverhaltes, der mich zu den Überlegungen bewegte, kam so nun tatsächlich eine Mehrwertnummer bei raus.


----------



## Anonymous (2 März 2006)

*Grinsgespenst und andere Albträume*

Bei den Dialern ärgert mich u.a., dass viele Leute dafür den PC anderer missbrauchen - mir passierte das mehrmals!
Als ich noch kein ADSL hatte, war die Situation "rien ne va plus", d.h. nichts ging mehr und man kam gar nicht mehr ins Internet. Zweimal liess ich die Software neu installieren. Beim dritten Mal erschien im PC ein Grinsgespenst, das sich "Sexdialer" nannte und mich höhnisch auslachte. Nun reichte es mir: Ich sicherte notdürftig einige wichtige Daten auf Diskette, Dann packte ich den PC in einen neutralen Abfallsack, fuhr bei Nacht und Nebel ca. 50km weit weg und entsorgte den Sack in einem fremden Container. Offenbar hatte niemand meine "Heldentat" bemerkt und mich erfasste nach der radikalen (mitsamt PC) Beseitigung des Dialers grosse Erleichterung und Freude.

Beim neuen PC musste ein ADSL her! Lange ging alles gut..., dann der Schock ("oh nein, nicht schon wieder!..."). Der neue Dialer nannte sich "Blondes" und störte sehr, obwohl diesmal mein rechtmässiger Internetzugang völlig unangetastet blieb. Denn der Dialer bildete überall Ableger, was mir so vorkam, als wäre der PC mit Maden verseucht...

Mit den Anweisungen im Dialerschutz.de glaubte ich, dem Ding den Garaus gemacht zu haben. Aber offenbar hatte ich zu oberflächlich gehandelt. Denn Monate später fand ein PC-Mann noch einen Rest in den Program files. Offenbar hatte eine "Made" unbemerkt so lange überlebt. Mir war, als ob ein Gespenst von den Toten auferstanden wäre und mit eiskalten Knochenhänden nach mir greifen würde...Vermutlich war ich durch all die Erlebnisse etwas überempfinfdlich geworden.

Aber ich möchte gerne einmal wissen, was Program files überhaupt sind und wie man schädliche und nützliche (oder gibt es auch notwendige?) unterscheidet.
Heute habe ich übrigens das Gdata Internet security 2006 (natürlich mit Dialerabwehr) und das Ad Aware SE. Reicht das für die Sicherheit?

Grüsse aus der Schweiz
Era


----------

